# Nice to see that Islam is the religion of Peace. What a load off my mind!



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Hours Before Officers Were Gunned Down in Dallas, Louis Farrakhan Posted This Shocking Message of Racism and Violence | Video | TheBlaze.com

:bs::bs::bs:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Race wars are ugly affairs. Ask any Marine that saw combat with the Japanese.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't even have to watch the video to know it is full of hate and bovine fecal matter is being spewed forth. If he hates it so much here why doesn't he move?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Only a Black man can post stuff like that and get away with it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I don't even have to watch the video to know it is full of hate and bovine fecal matter is being spewed forth. If he hates it so much here why doesn't he move?


He doesn't want to leave, he wants to rule!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Auntie said:


> I don't even have to watch the video to know it is full of hate and bovine fecal matter is being spewed forth. If he hates it so much here why doesn't he move?


Too much money to be made stirring the racial pot.

That can only be accomplished in the U.S.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I don't even have to watch the video to know it is full of hate and bovine fecal matter is being spewed forth. If he hates it so much here why doesn't he move?


Auntie, . . . he's making too much money here, . . . that fat black rascal has more money in the bank than the biggest part of this whole forum will ever see.

There are people supporting him to the tune of BIG BUCKS and I would not doubt for a second that some of our tax money went straight from the white house to him.

Him, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Joe Biden, . . . they all get their bucks by inciting racial strife.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

*sigh* I know you are all correct but it doesn't make it any easier to know he is in it for the money.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> *sigh* I know you are all correct but it doesn't make it any easier to know he is in it for the money.


Dear, sweet Auntie; if it makes you feel any better, he is not only in it for a comfortable means. He believes his own gas.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I could type a lot of questions that are floating around in my mind right now. However, I already know the answer(s). My days of hoping and praying that things would settle down are pretty much over. These people that spew this crap (yes I typed crap) don't care about human beings they only care about their 5 minutes of fame and the money they can make. I have been telling myself since Ferguson that people will come to their senses and realize what is right and what is wrong. I have pulled my head out of the sand and come to the realization that it is all downhill from here. My husband was right (as he usually was), it will be the race/religion cards that will destroy this country. An eye for an eye and the whole world is blind.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I could type a lot of questions that are floating around in my mind right now. However, I already know the answer(s). My days of hoping and praying that things would settle down are pretty much over. These people that spew this crap (yes I typed crap) don't care about human beings they only care about their 5 minutes of fame and the money they can make. I have been telling myself since Ferguson that people will come to their senses and realize what is right and what is wrong. I have pulled my head out of the sand and come to the realization that it is all downhill from here. My husband was right (as he usually was), it will be the race/religion cards that will destroy this country. An eye for an eye and the whole world is blind.


It might be a race war, but as far as religion is concerned, the war will come to this nation not because of religion, but because the people of this nation turned their backs on the God of their forefathers. Through Him, color should mean nothing.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

> Louis Farrakhan, Sr. is the leader of the religious group Nation of Islam.


A religious man inciting hate of the white person. Hmmm could it be that they are trying to divide this country more than it is? divided we fall Religion and race.

So what do we do about it Denton? How do we fix it? How do the American people make their voice heard? Please don't say with their vote we both know that isn't true anymore.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I know there is a 1000X more complexities to it but I just don't get it? Im from a rural area and I only saw one black person growing up through high school. I never really thought about it
then went to college and my first year random chance my roommate was black. I never once looked at him as black I looked at him as a fellow schoolmate and roommate and what a great guy!
I learned a lot from him and hope he took a few things from me too! I wish I had kept in touch with him but life, time and distance sets in! We got along as well as 2 people could there was no "race"
in our place just 2 students and a lot to learn! This was many years ago and life and times have changed to a very scary level now but I liked what Rodney King said " Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Auntie said:


> I could type a lot of questions that are floating around in my mind right now. However, I already know the answer(s). My days of hoping and praying that things would settle down are pretty much over. These people that spew this crap (yes I typed crap) don't care about human beings they only care about their 5 minutes of fame and the money they can make. I have been telling myself since Ferguson that people will come to their senses and realize what is right and what is wrong. I have pulled my head out of the sand and come to the realization that it is all downhill from here. My husband was right (as he usually was), it will be the race/religion cards that will destroy this country. An eye for an eye and the whole world is blind.


I've had the same thought a lot recently. But I'm reminded that these people might not see the truth. This verse might sum it up:

English Standard Version
You are of your father the devil, and your will is to do your father's desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, and does not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks out of his own character, for he is a liar and the father of lies.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The other morning we were transporting a work gang to the capitol (all blacks and my FTO was also a black female) and she had the radio on so the inmates could listen while she drove. What did she have on Steve Harvey (yeah the game show host) and all that came out was racist hate because of the shooting in Baton Rouge LA.

In all other things she's a very nice lady, but she was definitely making a point as we drove.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> It might be a race war, but as far as religion is concerned, the war will come to this nation not because of religion, but because the people of this nation turned their backs on the God of their forefathers. Through Him, color should mean nothing.


^^^^^^ Know this. There is no turning back now, for the great land we all remember. We as a nation have made our choices, we as a nation will fall into judgement.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^ Know this. There is no turning back now, for the great land we all remember. We as a nation have made our choices, we as a nation will fall into judgement.


Hosea had the same thing to say about Judah and Israel, . . . 2800 years ago. Somehow, . . . things change, but also remain the same:

Hosea 4:6 (KJV) *My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge: because thou hast rejected knowledge, I will also reject thee, that thou shalt be no priest to me: seeing thou hast forgotten the law of thy God, I will also forget thy children. 
*

Though I would love to see a revival of righteousness, . . . of morality, . . . of sharing and caring, . . . history tells us and teaches us that time and time again, . . . once the people of the land have become secure in their possessions, their food, and their security, . . . then they begin to look around at what kind of mischief they can get into, . . . and they go at it hog wild. It always brings them down.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Auntie said:


> A religious man inciting hate of the white person. Hmmm could it be that they are trying to divide this country more than it is? divided we fall Religion and race.
> 
> So what do we do about it Denton? How do we fix it? How do the American people make their voice heard? Please don't say with their vote we both know that isn't true anymore.


 Louis Farrakhan is about power and money. His hate is the weapon to acquire it. Always has been. What do we do about , stop falling for the liberal BS.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

War.

Do not attempt to say when it will come, only that it will come.

Albert Einstein


----------

